# Public sex and your spouse!



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

So, first day on this site and I am already finding so many useful threads. I am looking forward to reading more and hopefully learning all that I can! My wife and I have been married almost a yr, New Yrs Day will be a year but we have been together for 4! Our sex life is good to great! I think we both want it more but busy lives definitely slow us down. I don't think we are at the point of resentment yet so things are good.


One of the things I think we both would enjoy is more spontaneous sex! Sex in a dressing room, random moments in the car yadda yadda! She is a lil more wild than me and a bit of an exhibitionist! One of her fantasies is having someone watch us so sex out in public is with out a doubt something she would be into! Sad to say tho I am more cautious. Its not that I am worried about people catching us or watching us. It is the call to the cops someone might put in that worries me. All that goes thru my head is being caught by a cop, arrested and charged with some sort of sex crime where we have to register as a sex offender for getting it on in JCpenny dressing room!! So any advice how I get this out of my head? You hear stories of people having to register for being in public or flashing or whatever and I get that would be a far fetched chance that we would get more than a ticket or even a warning but that chance is still there you get a cop having a bad day!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife and I have done a little public sex, too. The trick that we've discovered is to do it where it seems that you may be seen, but really won't.
I wouldn't try dressing rooms in stores. They are on to that. A good place is a theater during a daytime matinee. The places are usually empty.
Another good place is on a hiking path during a weekday.

You do have to be careful. If you are busted by the cops, it is very likely that you will be labeled as a sex offender.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

what's the exciting part for you?

the pure exhibitionism or the part where you might get caught?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

My husband has a bit of a public sex fantasy, but also worries about the same things you do. So we have "semi-public" sex. We take the big SUV with the DVD player and tinted windows, park along the street somewhere fairly busy, put in some porn and gt busy. If someone really paid close attention they'd know what was going on, but to the casual passer by they'd never catch on. He loves it. We'll also go out in the country, right in the flight path of planes coming in to land here, and he'll bend me over the hood of the car. We're not sure if anyone in the planes can see or not, but the idea that they might be able to is enough for him. 
No sex in the dressing room though, pretty sure most have cameras now. No interest in going to jail!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I would think Victoria secret stores deal with this all the time


----------



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

@ Imallin- I sent you a private message on another topic!


@dan- We did the theater. Middle of the day and used one of the family restrooms on an upper floor. I was in the theater and she sent me a picture and text telling me to meet her there. It was hot, but I was so worried about getting caught that I just wham bammed it. I am sure she didn't get anything out of it!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> what's the exciting part for you?
> 
> the pure exhibitionism or the part where you might get caught?



I'm curious about this, please answer


----------



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

for me i would say the exhibitionism of it. I couldn't say for her but I would venture the same. But maybe a little of the danger as well. I think the danger of being caught adds that lil extra but don't want the consequences of getting caught!!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if it's the exhibitionism for both then why not find a sex club in your area?


----------



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

we have done that actually. been a couple times but only played once!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Jtaylor33 said:


> @ Imallin- I sent you a private message on another topic!
> 
> 
> @dan- We did the theater. Middle of the day and used one of the family restrooms on an upper floor. I was in the theater and she sent me a picture and text telling me to meet her there. It was hot, but I was so worried about getting caught that I just wham bammed it. I am sure she didn't get anything out of it!


We have done oral and manual in the theater seat. Damn exciting.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Almostrecovered said:


> what's the exciting part for you?
> 
> the pure exhibitionism or the part where you might get caught?


For us, it's the idea of being "naughty" and maybe a little taboo. It also brings back the excitement of our teenage days when we would do it anywhere we could catch a few minutes.

The SUV is another good one. We did it in a busy rest stop one afternoon.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Jtaylor33 said:


> we have done that actually. been a couple times but only played once!



well make damn sure you have boundaries in place

and if that wasn't enough to satisfy the urge then I would say that it's the fact you can be caught that is driving you


----------



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

I am not sure it is something that can be satisfied. I think if you enjoy it you will always enjoy that. 

If by boundaries you are talking about playing with other couples we have not got into that. But that is a whole other thread and convo I am sure!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Jtaylor33 said:


> I am not sure it is something that can be satisfied. I think if you enjoy it you will always enjoy that.


I dont mean one and done, but I'm saying if you have a safe environment for your exhibitionism then why risk getting arrested unless the risk is what is getting you excited?



Jtaylor33 said:


> If by boundaries you are talking about playing with other couples we have not got into that. But that is a whole other thread and convo I am sure!



ya think?


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

The couple of times my wife and I did it in our minivan, she was so nervous about the cops catching us.

I thought, if I cop caught us and we told him we were married . . . to EACH OTHER, he'd laugh so hard at us.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

It's all fun and games doin' it by the river until a family of kayakers comes floating by.


----------



## OutdoorsRus (Oct 1, 2011)

I think it is the freedom feeling that is the most exhilirating part of making love where you could possibly be spotted by others. My wife and I have been on a nude beach where we had a degree of privacy because of shrubbing on both sides and a rockwall behind us. After some unobtrusive playing with each other, I got such a rush that I asked my wife to assume the riding position. She did and we climaxed within minutes. There were people in the water and we were in their field of vision, but it happened so fast that nobody seemed to notice.

Afterwards I thought about the possibility of someone calling the police, but hiking down to this beach would take some time and we could have walked away nude (how do you describe someone who isn't wearing anything??). In any event, nothing happened and we have re-lived this scenario at other times.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When I was a kid I recall a few dirty old men jacking off around the corner of buildings, etc... just where they might get seen by someone...


I don't see any difference between that and a couple having public sex... the whole point is to have someone see you doing it.

Then you are on the sex offender list for life. What a great idea!!


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

We did it in the ocean at Grand Caymen, but ever since then my husband seems to afraid to do it again. It was his idea to do it and the trust invloved for me to let him hold me in the ocean was a major major turn on. Its a memory I will never ever forget.

I have a secret fantasy that he does not know about, that I hope to tell him when we are in a better situation. (we are reconsiling and hes planning to move back in this next weekend. We also have not had sex with eachother since July) My secret fantasy is to do it in a nice diesel truck. Hes always said how the sound of the engine turns him on and hes always wanted to have a diesel truck. Hes planning to buy a truck within the next 6 months as well as a 5th wheel to go with it. So I guess I may be telling him my fantasy sometime


----------

